# Increasing Hutch Height



## EP34FR (Sep 4, 2019)

What would be the best way to increase the spacing between the bottom section and top section of this hutch?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Best or least complicated?*

Here's what I would do. Cut the support legs where they are the most straight. Use a fine tooth Japanese pull saw or a fine tooth blade in a circular saw. You would need to empty it out and lay it on it's back.
Then make a duplicate of the shape of the supports but 4" longer where it's straight, in a matching wood and attach them on the inside.
You could also use just a straight board without the curved shape since it will be pretty well hidden underneath. Then fill in the missing portion
of the curved section.


As for the back panel, obviously, it will also need to be extended and cut in a location that is easiest to fill, OR just replace the section that is now too short..... my choice. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is not much help but:

Four inches will make it difficult, a couple inches could be gained by putting feet under the side supports, you have to be careful to not throw everything out of proportion.

Another option would be to convert top to wall mounted cabinet and just round bottom of existing supports.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

FrankC said:


> This is not much help but:
> 
> Four inches will make it difficult, a couple inches could be gained by putting feet under the side supports, you have to be careful to not throw everything out of proportion.
> 
> Another option would be to convert top to wall mounted cabinet and just round bottom of existing supports.



This is where you are going to have to be very careful. I would be concerned that 4" would be too much.


I would make the cut/splice at the point where the top meets the bottom. That will only give you one cut that could potentially show. I assume that grain shows, so that will entail making the splice with end grain to end grain. You will need dowels (or some other strengthening method) to make this splice strong. 



George


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I would remove the apron. To my eye it doesn't match the design anyway.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, then what?*



DrRobert said:


> I would remove the apron. To my eye it doesn't match the design anyway.



How does that increase the height 4" ? :|


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> How does that increase the height 4" ? :|


Like this?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That does incease the "space in between " .....*

It does not increase the height. Maybe that was the issue, I donno?
But it looks way better than with the cornice on there...JMO. :smile2:


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> How does that increase the height 4" ? :|


Yes, Frank, by removing it you've effectively increased the space by that much.


----------

